# Glassman



## Coolmaker (Mar 22, 2009)

I hang my dry regulator on a hanger in my closet. This morning, in preperation for a future dive,I hooked up the regulator to the tank and BC and went into the pool. The low pressure inflator hose had a pin size hole in it. How can this happen? Do these hoses just rupture if not used?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Like everything else it is susseptable to the breakdown of rubber and plastic products. That is why you service them every year and replace everything that needs replacing.


----------

